# Minor accident not my fault



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

So, I am curious. I have been thinking of changing insurances so that i can get rideshare coverage. However today (while off the app) I was in the parking lot at the car wash and some moron backed into me. My bumper now has a small crack in it where it meets the headlights. 

My concern is will this affect my ability to change insurance in the next few months? And what happens when the adjuster looks at my car and sees the pre-arranged DFW transport sticker??


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Ezridax said:


> So, I am curious. I have been thinking of changing insurances so that i can get rideshare coverage. However today (while off the app) I was in the parking lot at the car wash and some moron backed into me. My bumper now has a small crack in it where it meets the headlights.
> 
> My concern is will this affect my ability to change insurance in the next few months? And what happens when the adjuster looks at my car and sees the pre-arranged DFW transport sticker??


Did the moron stick around and give you his insurance information? If so, you don't need to involve your insurance company, just file a claim with his. The adjuster for that company has no interest in what stickers you might have.

OTOH, I applaud your interest in getting proper coverage for yourself. This incident shouldn't affect your ability to get insurance with a new company, assuming you were legally parked/not moving. Clearly the other driver's fault.


----------



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

Another reason for a dash cam  Mine is always on when I drive even if I am off app. Insurance companies LOVE dash cams. Plus you get the license plate of the person who backed into you if they leave without exchanging information and you then file a police report and the police chase down the person who hit you and left.


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Did the moron stick around and give you his insurance information? If so, you don't need to involve your insurance company, just file a claim with his. The adjuster for that company has no interest in what stickers you might have.
> 
> OTOH, I applaud your interest in getting proper coverage for yourself. This incident shouldn't affect your ability to get insurance with a new company, assuming you were legally parked/not moving. Clearly the other driver's fault.


I was moving at the time. Moving to get out of her way because I was behind her in the travel lane. She had stopped, I moved forward more to get out of her way and she moved again right into me while I was moving out of her way.


----------



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

Ezridax said:


> I was moving at the time. Moving to get out of her way because I was behind her in the travel lane.


Do you have a dash cam?


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

NHDriver said:


> Do you have a dash cam?


I do. Made sure to set that card aside


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Ezridax said:


> I was moving at the time. Moving to get out of her way because I was behind her in the travel lane. She had stopped, I moved forward more to get out of her way and she moved again right into me while I was moving out of her way.


Well, not as clear cut as if you were stopped or parked, but if she was backing up in a lane that is normally used by customers to drive forward, it still seems like she is at fault. So, did she provide her insurance information?

Just saw the post about the dash cam. Excellent!


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Well, not as clear cut as if you were stopped or parked, but if she was backing up in a lane that is normally used by customers to drive forward, it still seems like she is at fault. So, did she provide her insurance information?


She eventually did give me her insurance information after I called the cops. (She was taking forever getting it and I didn't trust her.)(I canceled PD once she finally gave me the info.)

I did report it to my insurance though because again, I don't trust her and it's better for them to hear about it from me than from her. So they can do the mess of contacting her insurance.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Ezridax said:


> She eventually did give me her insurance information after I called the cops. (She was taking forever getting it and I didn't trust her.)(I canceled PD once she finally gave me the info.)
> 
> I did report it to my insurance though because again, I don't trust her and it's better for them to hear about it from me than from her. So they can do the mess of contacting her insurance.


Did your insurer ask you if you do rideshare? From what I have read it's a fairly common question for them now. If your company handles it and then goes after hers, they may involve an adjuster, who might notice your DFW sticker and raise the issue. That might result in denial of coverage and cancellation.


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Did your insurer ask you if you do rideshare? From what I have read it's a fairly common question for them now. If your company handles it and then goes after hers, they may involve an adjuster, who might notice your DFW sticker and raise the issue. That might result in denial of coverage and cancellation.


They asked if I was doing rideshare at the time of the accident. I said I was not.


----------

